# My Review of Google Talk 1.0.0.95 (Unreleased Version)



## babumuchhala (Jul 28, 2006)

Google Talk 1.0.0.95 (Unreleased Version) now supports *voicemail* and *file transfer*.

Check out the page that shows these changes here: *www.google.com/talk/whatsnew_more.html
_This link is only given out if you install and run Google Talk 1.0.0.95_

Download it from here: *www.filehippo.com/download_google_talk/?1348

Read My Review: *www.muchhalasworld.com/2006/07/28/review-google-talk-10095-unreleased-version/

At the end I feel this is a very very good version and a must have (if u use GTalk). The only major thing lacking is emoticons and would love to see GChat emoticons in GTalk


----------



## rollcage (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx nice work man , I was missing the File Transfer option .. so its finally here

..
btw where is thanx option


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info babumuchhala . good review in your site. BTW how is the data transfer speed?


----------



## Sykora (Jul 29, 2006)

They still haven't ported it to *nix yet. Ah well, let's wait for the next one.


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 29, 2006)

the data transfer speed is very good. I had real big problem taking the screenshots. But it does depend on the upload speedof the person sending the file


----------

